# Good nights of fishin!



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Been good onthe river for the past 4 nights. Caught and missed alot over 15 inches..last night broke off I believe the biggest fish I have ever had on...slurper and heavy. Been fishing a long time at night, and this was a dandy. Missed another one 3 minutes before hand that was big too! Love those late night meat-eaters that come out of their lairs.








[/IMG] 19.5


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice. What did you catch it on?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice!... change your line and adjust yer drag....


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Got to love the hex!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice fish, nuts. We may have difference of opinions alot:lol: but hey we oughta hook up some time and do a late night hex outing. Im going to be blurry eyed all week coming up.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Brush, I put in a solid week worth of sittin, watching and fishin just around rosco and that pretty much consists of my night fishing for the year, catch enough to satisfy my river trout urge. Too busy with other stuff to chase the hatch after that week of no sleep. Not a big fly fisherman, just do the drake/hex thing whe it hits the SB. Good luck!


----------

